# Irv Radio Problems



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

We purchased an Outback Terrain 245 TBH in late May. Since then we have had a radio/video system that sometimes works and sometimes does not. The out put to the speakers (all three sets) just quits. At first we thought it was a timer issue... but the very vague manual does not offer any help. So I googled it and found a very long thread (171 posts to date) on others having the same problems. It appears this radio system has been sold to various manufacturers including Outback. We have filed a warranty claim and the new radio will be shipped to us to swap it out very soon. However, some who have had replacements at Forest River complained the new radio did the same thing and have had to swap out 3 or 4 radios.
Here is the link to the Forest River Forum.... I will post more info here as I get it and how we make out with our new radio: 
http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=940662&posted=1#post940662


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

*Here is an exchange I had with RV Tronics on FB this weekend:Ken Johnston*
How many different manufacturers have your radio in them? Perhaps a shout out to them is in order as well.Like · July 31 at 11:20amhttps://www.facebook.com/ken.johnston3#
RVTronics.com We here at RVTronics are a retailer that sells to the aftermarket so we don't know all the RV manufacturers who use iRV systems since those are not sold or coordinated by us. We try and help iRV owners however they got their systems! smile emoticonUnlike · 1 · 36 mins


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

KamperKen said:


> *Here is an exchange I had with RV Tronics on FB this weekend:Ken Johnston*
> How many different manufacturers have your radio in them? Perhaps a shout out to them is in order as well.Like · July 31 at 11:20am
> RVTronics.com We here at RVTronics are a retailer that sells to the aftermarket so we don't know all the RV manufacturers who use iRV systems since those are not sold or coordinated by us. We try and help iRV owners however they got their systems! smile emoticonUnlike · 1 · 36 mins


The replacement radio came in today... working fine so far.


----------

